# Room doors in apartments, what are they made of?



## jemshkoj (May 19, 2012)

So, the door in my room appears to be hollow. I found that out after moving some furniture and bumping a corner into the door. It broke so easily, and now there's a huge hole in it. Looks like 2 sheets of think cardboard-like "wooden" material were nailed to the wooden rectangle(door's frame), and painted white. 
My question is, what are these sheets called? I want to tear off one side with the hole and just replaced it with a new one, and painted over. Please let me know. It isn't plywood. This is really easy to brake, and it's only like 4mm thick. Looks like cardboard or some compressed sawdust. Whats are these sheets called?..


----------



## AlwaysOneMoreProject (May 19, 2012)

jemshkoj said:


> So, the door in my room appears to be hollow. I found that out after moving some furniture and bumping a corner into the door. It broke so easily, and now there's a huge hole in it. Looks like 2 sheets of think cardboard-like "wooden" material were nailed to the wooden rectangle(door's frame), and painted white.
> My question is, what are these sheets called? I want to tear off one side with the hole and just replaced it with a new one, and painted over. Please let me know. It isn't plywood. This is really easy to brake, and it's only like 4mm thick. Looks like cardboard or some compressed sawdust. Whats are these sheets called?..



I don't know the name of the stuff, but whatever it is, replacing the door will be less expensive and easier.  It'd be really cheap if you have time to wait for used.


----------



## Johnboy555 (May 19, 2012)

Forget trying to replace the "door skin"...  just measure it and call your lumber yard, big box in a pinch, and replace it.  the center of the door is pieces of corrugated cardboard glued between the "skins". Trying to remove the old and replace with new is a real job!  If it's a flat door as opposed to paneled maybe you could just glue a new skin to the face of it, sand the edges and paint it.  If it's a paneled door just replace the whole door, shouldn't cost you more than $150 to have a handyman or carpenter purchase and hang the door.  Painting would cost extra probably...


----------



## nealtw (May 20, 2012)

We just did one of these, dropped the old door off at the local door shop. They drilled the holes and cut in for hinges to match the old one in a couple hours we put on a coat of paint and installed it. They charged under $90 for the slab and their labour.


----------



## kok328 (May 20, 2012)

They call this a "hollow core" door.  They are the cheapest doors available and shouldn't cost you more than $50 depending on paneled or flush, bare or finished.  You can buy them flush slab or six panel, unfinished or pre-painted with pre-mortised hinges and bore for the door knob.  Check pricing at your local big box store.


----------



## swiftcreek (May 21, 2012)

They are hollow core doors usually made of Masonite. Better off replacing the whole door which others have said.


----------

